# My One Year Old Won't Eat Anything!



## shmeans (Jan 8, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this, but my one year old is so finicky. He only seems to want brown or tan foods, things like cheerios or bread. Sometime he'll eat other things like fruits and veggies if presented to him properly (ie. he has to be able to hold the banana or pick up the peas) but lately its like I have to put on a three ring circus. I think he is just happy to just nurse, but he acts like he wants to eat; but then turns away or smacks at it. He is 10 months adjusted for prematurity, but even so, doesn't he have to eat sometime? I also don't want to cater to his desire for starches. He's got to have nutrition and I don't want a super picky toddler. My older son eats most anything, but I know he will object if his brother gets what he wants. Any experiences or advice?


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Totally normal, my 15 months olod ds is still almost all breast. He was doing great for a months eating everything then he was sick and started back up then he was sick again and then it was the teething which seems to be never ending. As I have learned from other MDC mamas it is quite normal and out to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shmeans* 
doesn't he have to eat sometime?

Not yet.







I assume you mean eating solids instead of nursing. At 10-12 months, solid foods are still just for play, practice, exposure and experimentation. If he shows interest and readiness, by all means offer them, but he should be relying on BM for the majority of his nutrients and calories.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Not yet.







I assume you mean eating solids instead of nursing. At 10-12 months, solid foods are still just for play, practice, exposure and experimentation. If he shows interest and readiness, by all means offer them, but he should be relying on BM for the majority of his nutrients and calories.









:

it sounds like you're experiencing some angst about this, and little ones pick up on our emotions even when we don't realize it. i would advise caution on this, as this could possibly set up a power struggle around food down the line.

breastmilk is the perfect nutrition for our little ones for at least the first year, and i would definitely age adjust for prematurity.

continue nursing, and also continue to offer foods that he can play/taste/self-feed. whole fruits and vegetables are great for this, and i would lay off of grains/cereals as they are relatively less nutritionally dense (as you mentioned). offer him a small bite or two and see what he does, and have fun with him. if some food ends up in his mouth, great. if it ends up smeared on his face or on the floor, great!

dd didn't really start "eating" until closer to 15-16 months. and at 26 months, she still has some days that she barely eats and just nurses.


----------



## LF2000 (Oct 13, 2005)

My dd was the same way.....she is now almost three and eats EVERYTHING. Just keep offering and my guess is that he will come around.
I think his older brother being a example will help when he gets a little older.


----------

